# Real Sex Dolls



## Arnold (Mar 6, 2017)

I think I want one!

https://youtu.be/K7qgQaMs5dw

https://reallovesexdolls.com


----------



## kettlebellbuddy (Mar 6, 2017)

U can warm up a little KY add small amount of brown dye and but screw her and it'll simulate the real thing except for the smell. But u can rip a fart and solve that problem.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Mar 6, 2017)

Totally fucked up.. but i like it



kettlebellbuddy said:


> U can warm up a little KY add small amount of brown dye and but screw her and it'll simulate the real thing except for the smell. But u can rip a fart and solve that problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 8, 2017)

what do you think this says about a person that buys one of these? pretty strange times we live in


----------



## 45PRs (Mar 8, 2017)

Come on Barbie, let's go party!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> what do you think this says about a person that buys one of these? pretty strange times we live in



I don't know, what do you say?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2017)

Jesus is the wig separate? A decent wig is like 2 grand (sue me. .I was looking at prices of hair stuff lately)


----------



## SheriV (Mar 14, 2017)

Morphing into sex robots...apparently a sex robot industry might actually wind up being a thing

http://www.forbes.com/sites/cecilia...ny-predict-sex-robots-tourism-soon-to-follow/


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't know, what do you say?


well its a whole other level of masturbation, really all you need is a hole like those fleshlights. but to buy a whole lifeless doll seems to be a bit over the top. Lets say your a guy that is having a hard time getting laid, well for that price you could fly to vegas and go to the ranch, or party your ass off with strippers. or buy a bag of coke and be the man at a local strip club. or even a jet ski, if it were me I would get a jetski and a bag of coke. plus if you you hook up with a chick how do you hide something like that?

guy goes to girls house that has dildoes
guy-hey you got any condoms
girl - look in the night stand
guy shit you got a vibrator, can i stick this in your ass and eat your pussy
in girls mind your a freak and thats fun

girl goes to guys house with sex doll

girl - your out of toilet paper do you have any in the closet
guy - no no no dont open that
girl - um .... what is that
guy  - ( shrugging shoulders ) um CPR doll?
girl - your are a fucked up bastard dont ever call me again


----------



## charley (Mar 15, 2017)

Prince said:


> I don't know, what do you say?



... where did you say you bought it ???    ..


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 15, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Morphing into sex robots...apparently a sex robot industry might actually wind up being a thing
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/cecilia...ny-predict-sex-robots-tourism-soon-to-follow/


Holy shit $120 a hour or buy one for $5500. That's some high price robo booty

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 15, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> Holy shit $120 a hour or buy one for $5500. That's some high price robo booty
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


I'm saving my money for a cyborg, that robo pussy better be able to cook and clean too. for 20 you can get a mexican for the day


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 15, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> I'm saving my money for a cyborg, that robo pussy better be able to cook and clean too. for 20 you can get a mexican for the day


I'm guessing it doesn't talk so if that bitch can make a sammich I'm sold!! 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 15, 2017)

Johnjohn1977 said:


> I'm guessing it doesn't talk so if that bitch can make a sammich I'm sold!!
> 
> GrAnabolic.is
> GrAnabolic@gmail.com


no talking back sandwich model, plus no mother in law, kinda liking what the future has in store


----------



## SheriV (Mar 15, 2017)

There's sex doll porn on xhamster. 

I watched some...decided men were odd then jumped my husband ruined a few times yesterday while we were snowed in


----------



## Caroline-LMC (Mar 16, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2017)

charley said:


> ... where did you say you bought it ???    ..



I would buy it from that place.


----------



## BeefSorbet (Mar 21, 2017)

"be careful unpacking the feet" LMAO

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 22, 2017)

Still watching sex doll porn...thank for the new fetish prince!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2017)

she has nice boobies....


----------



## bfg114 (Jun 18, 2017)

These things are hilarious, there's some great documentaries on the guys that own these.  

One here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxCkULUnVH0


Not really my style to own one but this one is hot as shit: https://www.siliconwives.com/collections/luxury-sex-dolls/products/ahri


----------



## my-doll (Jun 19, 2017)

Its true that a girl wants sex only when she wants, in the way she wants, although you should at all times be willing to take care of her expenses and having sex with her after this tiff is impossible. If you have a beautiful partner, she reserves the right to cheat on you.So if you are worried about your satisfaction, here is the link that will guide you in buying the best sex doll. https://www.my-doll.com/sex-dolls-guide/


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been doing it wrong obv...givin it up a cpl times a day cuz I like it. 

Shy not just sell it on its link factor alone instead of women are prudes or whores...either they won't give it up or they'll give it up to everyone. Fuck.


----------



## Scarlett5 (Jul 11, 2017)

I think sex dolls are the future of virtual sex. Many lonely men are finding there soulmate in a form of real sex doll. The best part about this real dolls is that this its cost very less


----------



## smiledoll (Nov 8, 2017)

The doll is really beautiful,
we can have one
j-suntech.com


----------



## Habbo (Nov 17, 2017)

*I think I want one!*






https://www.xosexdoll.com/muyun-168...ike-natural-skin-sex-real-solid-love-toy.html


----------



## AnabolicMenu (Jan 12, 2018)

the main thing that does not ask much does not talk)


----------



## botamico (Jan 12, 2018)

We are heading towards a society full of loneliness. Everything has its good and badly sides, but that's life. I personally enjoy interacting with other people,  but to each its own.


----------



## Janelaw (Apr 8, 2018)

That is because you can not get a relationship with such amazing girl in real life or your partner can not fulfill your sexual need. You might choose the life like sex doll.


----------



## charley (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## OTG85 (Apr 15, 2018)

Y?all need to visit some AMPs in my area and boom all your problems are fixed for $140 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

